# underwater breadcrumbs...



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

one of my presonal challenges is getting back to the the anchor line... looks like several options are available...they appear to be new technology any comments?
http://www.desertstar.com/Products_product.aspx?intProductID=11

http://liquivision.com/lynx-location-transmitter.php
the question on this one is what algrothim is used for the computer?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The "pingers" have been around for years, and while usually helpful, they are far from perfect. I have had them lead us astray as the signal will reflect off of anything that it hits. We have used them to help find wrecks and new reefs. 
No experience or info on the liquivision system.
IMO The best breadcrumbs would still be a reel.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I had one used it a couple times. A pain to use, Sold it two weeks later.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Not trying to be a smart a$$, but an underwater navigation course would be cheaper. It would probably prove to be much more valuable also.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

When the vis is bad I use a reel like this one, attached to the anchor line.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Finger-Reel..._Scuba_Diving_Snorkelling&hash=item2a2632e5a8

I can always get back in the general area but when there is 10' of vis or less its hard to find that anchor sometimes.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

well i have used a reel and it seems to cross wind at the worst time...(string between reel and body) also ... only as good as the total length.... Lately we have been diving the bridge piles (linear redundancy) w/ viz under 50 feet so the "navigation" is not that bad, however you can swim past the anchor line and not even know it... (every thing looks the same). As to the reflective nature of the pingers.,,, was the transmitter at the bottom or slightly above the anchor, say 15 feet? thanks.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the Desertstar Sport Tracker which is the big brother of the Scout. It is a pain to get it set so the transmitter is ABOVE the wreck so you don't get "ghost" readings on the receiver. Once in position, it does add an additional way to return to the anchor, along with a reel, dead reckoning, and natural navigation. I would NOT use it as my sole method to navigate. Remember the age old problems when you mix salt water and electronics. - Ric


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree a compass would be the best and most foolproof solution.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The only down fall of a compass is that most of the wrecks around here are huge metal ships. They play hell on a compass. The bridge rubble should cause no problems. 

We never anchor so we never have this problem. Pop up wherever you want. The boat is always right there. Live boating is the way to go.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> The only down fall of a compass is that most of the wrecks around here are huge metal ships. They play hell on a compass. The bridge rubble should cause no problems.
> 
> We never anchor so we never have this problem. Pop up wherever you want. The boat is always right there. Live boating is the way to go.


I need to try that out sometime. I hate anchoring up and having to find your way back. When you are shooting fish or searching for lobster it is easy to get distracted. On a wreck its usually pretty easy. Natural bottom looks the same all over and I always have to constantly remin myself to keep track of where I am going.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I need to try that out sometime. I hate anchoring up and having to find your way back.


I'll be your capt!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> The only down fall of a compass is that most of the wrecks around here are huge metal ships. They play hell on a compass. The bridge rubble should cause no problems.
> 
> We never anchor so we never have this problem. Pop up wherever you want. The boat is always right there. Live boating is the way to go.


I agree. It's the best method for diving on reefs and live bottoms when the seas are fairly calm and you can track the bubbles. Why bother to cover the same ground twice. However, ensure the bubble watcher is familiar with operating the boat and the GPS. I always deploy a buoy as a backup in case the GPS goes tits up. At least, the boat operator will have an idea of the initial drop off point location.

The method also works when diving on wrecks since the bouy can be used as an ascent reference. If the seas are rough and the bubbles can't be seen, it's best to deploy the anchor. Anchoring is also recommended on deep wrecks, especially in high current conditions or when going into decompression.

Most important rule to beat into the bubble watcher's brain, especially if he's not a diver...fish only when all divers are back onboard.

Also, you don't really need a compass on a wreck...provided you remember where the anchor or bouy is located. If the anchor is a bit off and I don't have a reel, I'll draw an arrow in the sand pointing towards the anchor once I reach the wreck....just in case the vis deteriorates. It works.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I'll be your capt!


Does that mean you boat is finally fixed or are you captaining mine?

Only 2.5 more months and I will be back in the US. Might be a little chilly in February though!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We use a reef marker (sure marker). When currents are high, seas are rough, and/or we run into deco, we fire up an smb on a reel. That way you just follow the marker. If currents are strong, just stay up current of the reef marker and watch for the smb. I don't recommend this for novice divers or bubble watchers. The person behind the wheel on my boat is always well instructed on what to do, or they have been doing it a while. I also have the anchor set up to be tossed over the bow rail if the motor cuts out (I am upgrading to a boat with twins to solve this issue). 

If conditions are good, the bubble watcher will man the helm while the #4 guy fishes. In less than ideal conditions we don't fish with divers down. 

The person behind the wheel knows how to operate the GPS, VHF, restart the motor, and the meaning of the lift bags/smb and their colors.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Safe diver. :thumbup:


----------

